# Golden interacts with a gray whale off Whidbey Island



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

This video gave me anxiety! lol but the dog did look happy.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

We named a puppy in our first litter, Whidbey, which, of course, meant nothing when he landed with a puppy raiser in NJ. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

GoldenDude said:


> We named a puppy in our first litter, Whidbey, which, of course, meant nothing when he landed with a puppy raiser in NJ. 🤣🤣🤣


Do you spend time around Whidbey Island? I've been there a couple of times. Beautiful beaches, parks, bald eagles flying overhead!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

michaeldwilson said:


> Do you spend time around Whidbey Island? I've been there a couple of times. Beautiful beaches, parks, bald eagles flying overhead!


I do. It's a really nice area.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I remember Jonah going in to the water with an otter around the beach at Hansville, WA across from Whidbey and I was pretty anxious about that. Thank goodness he came when I called!


----------

